# Propane Gas Grill



## ttbeachbum (Mar 22, 2007)

It seems that grill just isn't getting as hot as it normally does.  The temperature reads that it is hot, but in the colder weather, it seems I can't sear the meat and fish as effectively as I do in warmer temperatures.

Any helpful tips?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 22, 2007)

The outdoor temperature effects the cooking on the grill.  the colder it is outside, the faster the grill loses heat to the surrounding air.  It's just something you have to deal with.  

I assume you are doing your cooking with the lid closed...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is this on a newer grill, or have you used it in colder temps before without this issue?

Andy is right, of course. In the colder weather (especially if it's exposed to the wind), you can expereince a significant temp drop. 

Even with a fairly high BTU grill with a lot of cast iron in it, I still see a temp loss during the winter. 

John


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a common problem in the propane/metal grills. Also, If this is an older grill have a licensed propane tech come and service your grill. They can spot gas flow problems and *safely* fix them


----------



## Yancey (Mar 22, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my grill. I found that if I turned on and off the gas I could sometimes get it to burn normal. However, the last two times I could not get it to burn normal and I could tell it was not going to get hot enough. My grill is about 4 years old and it seems to be a flow problem. 

I have been using my BabyQ lately as a back-up and it has been working fine. The smaller grill is all my wife and I need.

Good Luck


Yancey


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 22, 2007)

Check your manual sometimes you hafto take burner off and clean out those little holes where the flame comes out because they get clogged with grease and food but dont do it without the instructions.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 23, 2007)

The grill is going on 6 years old.  We replaced the burner flavorizer bar and the ignitor switch (I did need to turn it off and restart prior to that); along with the grates;



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> I assume you are doing your cooking with the lid closed...


  Yes;

I guess Andy did sum it up, it has been so cold on Long Island lately (single digits with windchill) it must be depleting the heat;

Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2007)

That's exactly what's happening..... that is if you are getting the same size flame.  I grill year round, probably going through 8 tanks/year and winter always slows down the cooking and needs different timing to get everything done at once if you are using the stove, too.
Of course, I'm sure you know spiders have been known to build nests and die in the gas tubing, too......


----------

